# Display Layout in the Garage



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I just set up a display layout in my garage, something to amuse my friends as we play poker….the track plane now has a curve in it, instead of just a straight track. The track is Kato unitrack, and over the next few weeks I’ll add more to it. I have a couch in my garage, and watching the train is fun…😈☕🍩


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I think your garage looks nicer than my dining room does lol
No Team Losi?
You need a gondola with a Lego Wampa riding, or Solo making yet another clever escape!


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Beautiful garage or ‘new automobile showroom’ ?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Ah, the old "train in the garage to distract the poker players" trick, increasing your winnings to buy more track. Well done!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Gramps-you see right through me….😈☕🍩


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Your garage is nicer than most spots in my house! I say go all out on the layout to really get that extra distraction advantage while playing poker!!!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I say go all out in the game, and have your buddies pay for your hobby. Lol


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Added LED lights…just click on link below…cheers😈☕🍩
HO scale display layout in garage…


----------

